# magical yard



## a mere housewife (Apr 11, 2012)

It is the first time I've had a yard in Spring; and the lady who lived here before made it beautiful. Things simply begin to appear through the ground and grow up; and I walk around catching my breath over them. Here are a few pictures, which cannot do justice to God's handiwork. Please feel free to hijack this thread with your own Spring pictures. Although I think Autumn will always be my favorite season ('No spring nor summer beauty hath such grace / As I have seen in one autumnal face' - John Donne), Spring is certainly a worthy second contender.





































"The wilderness and the dry land shall be glad; the desert shall rejoice and blossom like the crocus; it shall blossom abundantly and rejoice with joy and singing."


----------



## Curt (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow. That all looks great. Now that we are city dwellers, we don't have much of that. Prague does have a lot of green space, though. We're thankful for that.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 11, 2012)

Curt, it's a lovely illustration to me of God's faithfulness, and the way he makes everything beautiful in its time. I have little idea what some of the things growing now will blossom into (I have no gardening knowledge); and it reminds me how ignorant I am of what God has planted and is going to bring out of all His providences. Certainly if one didn't know to expect a different season -- because seasons don't fail -- one would think in winter that it could never be so lovely again. Nature is subject to vanity _in hope_; and I'm sure God knew how much we need the visuals of hope .

I am sorry you all don't have a yard! I do hope you have some lovely parks, and that they are not hard to get to.


----------



## Curt (Apr 11, 2012)

Heidi, we have two small parks with benches and trees within a five minute walk. One has great bronzes horse statues for children to sit on! The the Prague Castle is a twenty minute walk or short tram ride and has all sorts of gardens and other fine outside areas.

Now that it really is beginning to get spring-like the beer gardens are filling up, too.

I hope you thoroughly enjoy the things that are blooming in your yard.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 11, 2012)

woah. great photography skills! what camera do you use?


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 11, 2012)

Bronze horses and a castle! (You should see my round eyes) How utterly wonderful. Perhaps we'll visit Prague . . .

E. Beckler, I am unsure of the exact camera kind: I know it's a GE; and that my husband bought it for me when I ruined my last, which was a kodak. I've seen some of your beautiful pictures of the moon and snowflakes; and I know we have some other amazing photographers on the board (Beth Ellen and Yvonne, and I'm probably forgetting others) -- whose pictures definitely make mine look very amateurish. Yet I go on cluttering the earth with images merely as reminders to memory, or as a way to share some delight with friends  I would love to see some of your pictures of Spring -- and Curt, if you have some of those gardens . . .


----------



## Somerset (Apr 11, 2012)

One of the pleasures of a new house is seeing what comes up in the garden during the first year. Can't say yard as that refers to a small paved area by a house.

Heidi - Prague is an amazing city, but very touristy.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 11, 2012)

Ken, I will have to start referring to our driveway as the yard. Touristyness is to be avoided, but I can't help liking brazen animals that children can sit on. It makes the earth seem like a merry go round.

Thanks, Joshua.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay, now I can tell you how beautiful your photos are---no commenting available on your blog! I've been meaning to tell you how pretty the black-and-white dogwood photo is. Would it be possible for me to use it as the cover photo for my FB? If so, you should ask Beth Ellen or Yvonne how to watermark (if you don't already know how) so due credit is given.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh Anna, of course you can have and use anything I clutter up the earth with. I'm surprised to find that anyone but my mother in law and Vic's wife (also happening to be a dear friend) follow the blog -- but you are certainly welcome to anything on it. Credit doesn't really apply to such trifles (I'm no professional, and the more I try to figure out my camera the more I know that!); and it's just nice to share the joy of a dogwood.


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome! 

My recent gift to my wife was money to landscape our yard with whatever flowers and arrangements she desired. She's been delightfully drawing her designs of the various flower beds and the particular plants she wants to put in each of them. I also got her two bird feeders and an iron post-hanger and set it in the ground next to the bedroom window. She loves it, and enjoys very much sitting in bed with a cup of tea, reading a book and being entertained by the songs outside of her window. The cats like it very much as well...

Blessings!


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 11, 2012)

What a very thoughtful gift, Mr. Plauger . I am sure it is a gift of many many happy hours for more than just your wife (and the cats!).


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 11, 2012)

moral necessity said:


> Awesome!
> 
> My recent gift to my wife was money to landscape our yard with whatever flowers and arrangements she desired. She's been delightfully drawing her designs of the various flower beds and the particular plants she wants to put in each of them. I also got her two bird feeders and an iron post-hanger and set it in the ground next to the bedroom window. She loves it, and enjoys very much sitting in bed with a cup of tea, reading a book and being entertained by the songs outside of her window. The cats like it very much as well...
> 
> Blessings!



Uh oh. I can see my offer to plant turnips falls a little short. 

Lovely yard, Heidi!


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 11, 2012)

Vic I very much doubt that such an imperious potentate as your own household cat will deign to be entertained by a few turnips. You will have to do better than that!  

I can't imagine that your and Lauren's yard isn't lovely this time of year as well -- obviously, as is this one, cared for with love.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 12, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> I can't imagine that your and Lauren's yard isn't lovely this time of year as well -- obviously, as is this one, cared for with love.



Well, yes, it is lovely, in a barren sort of way. There are the current climatic variables: we are far behind you this Spring. We had pretty hard frost just a couple of days ago, there are no flowers coming up yet, but the oregano is looking happy and the Lewis flax is very strong.

And I saw this afternoon that the sweet peas and the alyssum I planted earlier are starting to sprout, and the lupines I have started in the shop are almost ready to transplant.

Oh, and the nectarine tree I planted last year is just beginning to show some pink blossoms. The grapes won't even have bud swell until we get another couple hundred heat units (I'm counting them daily). I can hardly wait to see how all this unfolds.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 12, 2012)

VictorBravo said:


> Well, yes, it is lovely, in a barren sort of way. There are the current climatic variables: we are far behind you this Spring. We had pretty hard frost just a couple of days ago, there are no flowers coming up yet, but the oregano is looking happy and the Lewis flax is very strong.
> 
> And I saw this afternoon that the sweet peas and the alyssum I planted earlier are starting to sprout, and the lupines I have started in the shop are almost ready to transplant.
> 
> Oh, and the nectarine tree I planted last year is just beginning to show some pink blossoms. The grapes won't even have bud swell until we get another couple hundred heat units (I'm counting them daily). I can hardly wait to see how all this unfolds.



In the words of Daffy Duck, as I thussththpeckted . Your portion of the wilderness is in process of becoming a very beautiful cultivated land. I'm sure it is a breathless, waiting.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 17, 2012)

what lovely pictures..I love watching God's handiwork like that.


----------



## Idelette (Apr 18, 2012)

These are lovely photographs, Heidi! This time of year is always refreshing!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice shots, Heidi! Could you get a shot or two of the whole yard, so we get an idea of the scope of it?


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 19, 2012)

Mr. Rafalsky, we are currently away from home, but I had these on my computer (I hope they show up correctly: I had some trouble with them before but could fix things in the preview):

front yard





back yard





Yvonne, that's very kind! I would still love to see other people's pictures of Spring, if anyone feels like posting . . . Bobbi we must be very similar, for God's handiwork is one of the most wonderful and sustaining things to me.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Apr 19, 2012)

[sarcasim]oh, all of this diversity, beauty, complexity... it all happened by accident[/sarcasim]

Oh how creation declares the Glory of God. I just love to see all God has done in creation.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks, Heidi – it's great to live in God's creation, amidst His handiwork. For the moment I'm in a steel, concrete, and glass city, but soon enough we will be in the place He is preparing for us – full of wonders and glory, He being the Centerpiece of it all.


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 20, 2012)

Those are gorgeous.


----------

